# kvm virt-manager Can't read disk from Windows XP

## Tinitus

Hello,

after the last Update on some Virtual Machines with WinXP I get on the System Start a Error can't read disk. Reboot with Stg+Alt+Del.

If I start from commandline all works fine.

I tried to convert the diskimage to qemu-img convert image -O qcow2  image.qcow2.

but same error

Pleas help.

```

 emerge -pv virtinst virt-manager libvirt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/libvirt-0.8.3  USE="libvirtd lvm lxc network nfs nls parted phyp python qemu sasl udev -avahi -caps -debug -iscsi -macvtap -numa -openvz -pcap -policykit (-selinux) -uml -virtualbox -xen" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/virtinst-0.500.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/virt-manager-0.8.4-r2  USE="-gnome-keyring -policykit -sasl" 0 kB

```

----------

## Tinitus

Hello,

with

```

emerge virtinst virt-manager libvirt -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/libvirt-0.8.2-r1  USE="libvirtd lvm lxc network nfs nls parted phyp python qemu sasl udev -avahi -caps -iscsi -macvtap -numa -openvz -pcap -policykit (-selinux) -uml -virtualbox -xen" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/virtinst-0.500.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/virt-manager-0.8.4-r1  USE="-gnome-keyring -policykit" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I can start the image.

But a newer one created with virt-manager will not work. With the Software Version on my first post ist will start only this image.

How can I determinate the Disk Image Format?

Regards Roland

----------

## idella4

Tinitus,

 I'm versed with vms but I really can't follow  your posts.  Try to making it clear, reading your description I have no idea what your setup or your query is.

Why are you concerned with the disk format??  The state of libvirt and kvm would be in doubvt I would suspect.

----------

## Tinitus

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> Tinitus,
> 
>  I'm versed with vms but I really can't follow  your posts.  Try to making it clear, reading your description I have no idea what your setup or your query is.
> 
> Why are you concerned with the disk format??  The state of libvirt and kvm would be in doubvt I would suspect.

 

I will try short  :Wink: 

After a Update to the latest virt-manger stuff a VM with Windows XP will not but anymore.

Error Message in the VM is:

Disk Read Error. Press CTRL-ALT-DEL to restart

But a VM created last month will now boot fine. A month ago I must boot via CD --> Press any key to boot from CD --> doing nothing --> Windows from Harddisk will boot

I found this via google:

resolve maybe is here:

http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2010-07/msg00152.html

Bug is also described here:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/586175

Regards Roland

----------

